# broken back



## lucy (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello,

the horse i share 3 days a week, had a huge bucking fit on sat morning whilst we were riidng in the school, he threw me off and i landed on my back. After driving home (whoops) my partner then drove me to A ans E, after x-rays etc, i have broken 2 vertebrae and fractured another!! 
so got to wear a back brace for 6 weeks and rest up with all the pain killers etc, still in hospital atm. 
Just wondered what everyone thought on my future riding, whether i should give it up all together (my thoughts atm) or start over once i have recovered??
i have not known the share horse that long only a few weeks, but he was an experience 15 year old 15hh highland x welsh. so it was really out of charecter for him to do it, but he was in a bad mood.

thoughts please, am very bored in hospital!! lol 
xxxxx


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

it really depends on you, there is always a risk with riding but if you enjoy it nothing can really stop you.

You might only be able to do light riding, trail riding maybe, but it really depends on how much you want to ride.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think if you want to continue riding you should. I guarantee your confidence is gone though. You will be nervous and scared and probably need to start out slow and work with someone. A horse that is trustworthy and isn't prone to buck. Sorry you were hurt. Lucky to still be able to ride and lucky to be alive! You are going to want to just watch for now and talk about what happened and the possibilities on why? Talking will help you to start to get over what happened. I feel bad for you or anyone for that matter that has gotten hurt bad while doing something they love doing. Hope for a quick recovery both physical and emotional!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

There is no reason not to ride again...in fact I rode with a broken back and didn't even know it. Course I do have a high pain tolerance :shock: 

I just had a pre surgical physical and do to some heart problems they did a chest x-ray. When they called with my x-ray results they said the only thing they found was on old t-9 compression fracture! I did not even go to the doctor when I was hurt and continued to ride horse due to my not even knowing I should have at the very least been in a brace! :lol:


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

I know lots of people that have had major injuries get back on. That being said you will need a long time to heal. I also suggest finding a nice old kids horse, or gaited horse to start back up with untill you are fit and your confidance is up.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I, like Wicked Nag, fractured my back in two places (T-6 and T-8) from a riding incident and didn't know it for over a month. Finally, the pain got so bad I realized it had to be more than a pulled muscle and I was sent for x-rays and an MRI. That's when I found out. Interestingly enough, the fractures were healed by that point...it was torn ligaments that were causing all the pain.
My ortho specialist told me I would be able to ride again but that I shouldn't ride until I had been pain free for a full month. Well, I waited almost 4 months until I realized that I was probably never going to be pain free again. So, I decided to get back in the saddle. I started very slow and just did walking for a long time. Eventually I got up to the trot and canter and now, 14 months after the injury, I am back to riding with no problems. My back still hurts every now and then...especially when the weather changes but I think getting back on helped strengthen the muscles in my back and actually helps me. Your back will let you know how much you can do.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry you were hurt. I had a friend that happened to; her horse bucked her off and she lay in the indoor arena for a good 45 minutes before anyone found her. It took her a long time but she rides lightly now.

I think it's up to you really whether you want to ride again or not. You'll need to build up your confidence again which is a very hard thing to do, but if you really want to you shouldn't give up on it if your back heals up nicely. 

I have to say i have mild scoliosis and i ride, i see a chiropractor and it hurts if my horse jogs around too much. I also have an odd neck alignment from a fall a few years back (i didn't go to hospital and obviously had whiplash that i should probably have had someone look at). Corgi is right about your back letting you know, mine certainly does. A few weeks back i took my horse trail riding and he bucked and jigged, the next day i could hardly walk i was in so much pain. I didn't ride for a while after that.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

First, that really sucks and I'm sorry about your accident and being bored in hospital.
One of my friends fractured her spine when she was 13. She's now 33 and was riding a few times a week. Jumping and all. Until last year when her draft horse fell on her and she shattered her wrist. That fall put her out of action for a long time and she's only just getting back in to it now.
I think you'll be back to riding before you know it. Just stick to what your doctors say though. Don't try and push yourself because you think you can handle it. If you do that, you'll risk doing more damage and that might put you out of riding forever.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

My mom was bucked off a horse back in March and broke her pelvis in several spots. Luckily she didn't require surgery, just two months of rest and physical therapy. She started riding again in July. She'll never be as carefree as before but she still enjoys it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

mum broke her back when riding about 30 years ago. She rode at quite a high level for a number of years afterwards. Even now she will still get on board for a hack out on a safe school master, or will get on one of my projects to sort it out if i need her too.

ETA I crushed 2 discs in my lower spine due to a riding accident. My back is actualy better when I have ridden regularly. If I don't ride then I get stiff and sore.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I had two rods put in my back on feb 22 and I am riding better than ever now. Just give it time


----------



## lucy (Nov 1, 2010)

hey everyone
thankyou for all the replies. I think i will just have to play it by ear, i will definetly be giving up the horse that did it to me, but i will go up the yard and see him again just because i think i need to. The owner of the horse has been amazing and feels terrible even though its not her fault. I am now out of hospital wahooooooooooooo! but got to rest up for 6 weeks and take it easy (which is so hard!!!) 
But i think i will take all of your advise really which seems to generally be take it easy but not to give up. My intital feelings were no more riding full stop, but as the days go by i would obviosuly like to ride again even if its just walking. But would have to find that extra special horse that would take care of me! I will defintely always wear a body protector no matter what because i think had i been wearing one it could of saved some damage!and i managed to break my back dispite falling in the sand school!
well i am lucky breaking it where i did as any higher or any lower and there are serious problems!
so everyone please just be careful and always wear your hats and body protection!! 

lucy 
xxxx


----------



## lucy (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for your kind message xx


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish you luck 
I hope you do start riding again


----------



## Jeff Rosen (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I guess Misery loves company as your post made me feel that I'm not the only one in the same boat. I just got out of the hospital yesterday with 6 broken ribs, a broken clavacle, and a bruised lung due to a fall on Monday and I'm thinking the same thing. Should I ride again? Maybe just trail rides? I've been taking English lessons for a year now without any incident yet. I'm 57 years old. Now I'm worried about how to care for my family if out of work, etc.
I'm wondering if broken bones are normal or if I have osteoperosis or something. So I'm asking myself if I should ride again. Up till the accident I was VERY enthusiastic about riding and during 4 days in the hospital I have negative thoughts. I'm in so much pain now I never want to go through it again. Sorry for my rambling, it's the whole experiance. My best thoughts to you and hope you feel better & recover fast.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accidents Lucy and Jeff. 

I think for both of you it is very early days in your recovery process. After serious injuries like you both have, it is perfectly normal to question if you want to ride again. Give it some time, and get yourselves healthy and then worry about whether you want to ride again.


----------

